# stresses of working for mac ! (all of my fellow mac workers)



## macgirl146 (Feb 6, 2012)

so i just started working for mac recently ! i am excited it was always a dream of mine to work for the company but as i started working there i have become really stressed for one the sales goals ! and also i keep getting critisim by my other works saying oh this customer said u didnt do this right or try this try that and it brings my self esteem down because i feel im not worthy enough to work there and none of my work is good . also FACE CHARTS i can not get down how to do lashes for the life of me ANY TIPS anyone ? ... so basically what im asking is as mac artist do you experience this if so what did you do to improve yourself thanks


----------



## paparazziboy (Feb 6, 2012)

dont worry its just takes time take a deep breath and calm down. it will all come with time the more knolewege you get it will become easier face charts take practice and lots of it trust me i was bad at them and now they are an obsession of mine to do.


----------



## macgirl146 (Feb 6, 2012)

thanks its just so hard ! i feel like putting lashes on regular people are a struggle for me along with face chart if u dont mind me asking what do u do for your lashes on face charts ?


----------



## paparazziboy (Feb 6, 2012)

i think i have a video on lashes www.youtube.com/jakobcross23 on my youtube channel. as for doing them on people have them look down place he lash on them to measure so u can see if you need to trim them. then apply glue to the lash have them look down but dont close then apply from the outside inward it will help also curl and apply mascara before you apply the lashes


----------



## cody (Feb 7, 2012)

Just to clarify, are you struggling putting false lashes on people or drawing lashes on face charts? For face charts, the best tip anyone ever gave me was to dump a little bit of boot black eye liner out into a petri dish and then take one of the disposable liner wands (the yellow one, do you know what I mean?) and dip it in alcohol and mix about 1/3 alcohol with 2/3 boot black then use that and to lightly draw lashes on. Sorry, that's a terrible explanation and it's way easier to demonstrate in person... but give that a try and PM me if you want me to clarify. In general with facecharts though, just PRACTICE PRACTICE PRACTICE. It's really tough. The great thing about MAC employees though is that everyone is willing to help out. When people give you feedback, don't take it as criticism, take it as an investment in your future at MAC. They just want you to become the best artist you can be!


----------



## paparazziboy (Feb 7, 2012)

i agree with cody every one will help remember to ask for help. closed mouths dont get fed. lashes on charts used to be so hard for me. im the face chart specialist at my counter im in charge of the look book along with the product specialist. i teach face charts at my counter to help advance the other artist i plan on doing more videos im going to get a new camera friday so i can finally start doing videos again on charts so i can help out those who ask


----------



## paparazziboy (Feb 7, 2012)

here are 2 of my face charts i have done for collections in the past you can see the lashes change drastically there is no wrong or right way to do them you will find that practicing will help you also the way you position the paper you can move it in any direction. as simple as that sounds turning the paper never accrued to me till later on in my mac career lol. i also find using  a 210 brush works better for me i fee i have more control with it than liquid last want at the counter


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 30, 2012)

paparazziboy said:


> here are 2 of my face charts i have done for collections in the past you can see the lashes change drastically there is no wrong or right way to do them you will find that practicing will help you also the way you position the paper you can move it in any direction. as simple as that sounds turning the paper never accrued to me till later on in my mac career lol. i also find using  a 210 brush works better for me i fee i have more control with it than liquid last want at the counter


  	Nice face chart! What shades of shadow were they?


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Aug 30, 2012)

Face charts are tough at first! I agree with using the disposable liner wands (the yellow hair ones) with bootblack on a petri dish... I used to mix it with fix+ though, not alcohol.. But I'm sure that works too... You want to do the eye that's harder first. I always had a harder time with the left eye so I'd do that first. You want to do a strait eyelash in the middle, the ones towards the inner corner go in, and outer go out... I always held my clipboard upside down for bottom lashes. And you want to almost draw little nike swishes lol... is this helpful at all? I feel like it make no sense. One last tip is to practice by taking a blank face chart, put one of the plastic covers over it, and practice on there, wipe off when you're done and start over... Then you're not wasting face charts=)... It take so much practice, don't get discouraged. 
  	I'm also a little concerned with your co-workers saying that you didn't do things right... They sound catty... If they have a real problem they should go to a manager, who should approach you the correct way... They sound like rude bullies. I'm sorry, hope it's better now.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Aug 31, 2012)

Awww sweetie don't stress.  

  	Yes, you do seem like you have snarky people at your counter but that comes with the job.  They are suppose to lift you up.  Talk your manager or even your trainer on tips to help you be successful.  Don't let them take your experience away from you.


----------

